# John Cena's new song: "Hustle Loyalty Respect"



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuWkgNzyU9o

good lord that is awful...please john just stick to wrestling.


----------



## kwesirko5691 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats gonna b his theme when he turns heel.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

kwesirko5691 said:


> Thats gonna b his theme when he turns heel.


Goodness I hope not. It wouldn't even make sense anyway; he's preaching hustle loyalty and respect in it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm a Cena mark. Hell, I even found some of the stuff on his album alright to listen to. But God that is terrible. I don't ever want to listen to it again it was that bad.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Please John ... it's a struggle every week to mark for you but I do try. Please ... please stop the rap shit.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WTF this his new theme!?!?!?


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

HAS to be his heel music.



SummerLove said:


> Goodness I hope not. It wouldn't even make sense anyway; he's preaching hustle loyalty and respect in it.


I believe he said _"Hustle, Loyalty, Respect... a legend, that never gave up. It's coming in the air, this moment happens once in a lifetime."_


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Jason93 said:


> HAS to be his heel music.


Defiantly...I know im gonna be minority, but i thought the song was KIND OF cool, because it had that heel type feeling!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

If this isn't music for him when he's a heel, then it'd be useless for sure. Though don't know why he doesn't just use a theme from his cd if he goes heel(like bad bad man)


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

The electric guitar makes this. It's so heel. But ... I could do without the lyrics.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

HEre's another one that would sound AWESOME if he turned heel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGgq9Hwr3aU&feature=related


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Who the hell is Bumpy Knuckles? This isnt as bad as R-Truths raps but its still bad.


----------



## kmac007 (Oct 29, 2009)

HHHbkDX said:


> HEre's another one that would sound AWESOME if he turned heel
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGgq9Hwr3aU&feature=related


That is actually pretty badass... but i would hope that all of Nexus would change their theme with something with more of a beat as well


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Right time for Cena to get crunk, apparently. That was frickin terrible.

Oh, and if we're suggesting Cena heel themes, I mildly mark for this:


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

I actually didn't mind it. Then again, I liked his CD, so maybe I'm not the right guy to review it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what the fuck is that? And he needs to stop putting that guy Bumpy Knuckles on his tracks. That dude is trash.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HHHbkDX said:


> HEre's another one that would sound AWESOME if he turned heel


This is tight. I could get behind this. This is a good mash up with Khaled.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

HHHbkDX said:


> HEre's another one that would sound AWESOME if he turned heel


The song posted at the beginning of this thread is absolutely awful, but this... this is good stuff.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

yes i get to see his song live first, since im going monday.... oh wait that songs not good


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

On Youtube.



> This﻿ song sucks more than Cena's matches.


:lmao

I have an idea. How about this for if he turns heel again.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

HHHbkDX said:


> HEre's another one that would sound AWESOME if he turned heel
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGgq9Hwr3aU&feature=related


Pretty awesome. I actually don't mind "My Time is Now" and this remix is pretty good. 

For the lulz - is it bad I know the first verse off the top of my head?

In case you forgot or fell off I'm still hot - knock your shell off
My money stack phat plus I can't turn the swell off
The franchise, doin big bid'ness, I live this
It's automatic I win this - oh you hear those horns, you finished
A soldier, and I stay under you fightin'
Plus I'm stormin on you chumps like I'm thunder and lightning
Ain't no way you breakin me kid, I'm harder than nails
Plus I keep it on lock, like I'm part of the jail
I'm slaughterin stale, competition, I got the whole block wishin
they could run with my division but they gone fishin -
- with no bait, kid your boy hold weight
I got my soul straight, I brush your mouth like Colgate
In any weather I'm never better your boy's so hot
you'll never catch me in the next man's sweater
If they hate, let 'em hate, I drop ya whole clan
Lay yo' ass DOWN for the three second TAN

For some reason ... I love these lyrics. WTH.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Heel theme for sure.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> HEre's another one that would sound AWESOME if he turned heel
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGgq9Hwr3aU&feature=related


yea thats pretty cool


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

kwesirko5691 said:


> Thats gonna b his theme when he turns heel.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> Who the hell is Bumpy Knuckles? This isnt as bad as R-Truths raps but its still bad.


Freddie Foxx; a guy mostly known for going through the rap industry, beating people up with his bare hands for the better part of 25 years, never losing a fight, hence the name Bumpy Knuckles. Most wrestling fans just know him as the Black guy in John Cena's 'Bad Man' music video...

The song is definitely weak, but if Cena did use it as some kind of theme (which I'm absolutely sure he won't..) people will eventually get used to it. It's shit, but it's really no worse than most hip-hop songs in the wrestling industry.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

HHHbkDX said:


> HEre's another one that would sound AWESOME if he turned heel
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGgq9Hwr3aU&feature=related


You're right. This would be awesome if he turned heel.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That song posted by *HHHbkDX* would be legitimately epic if Cena turned heel. Damn.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

haha love the lyrics


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Like someone else said the song is called hustle loyalty respect.....
And he's talking about coming over the odds and stuff. Not heel-ish.
But if it was just the instrumental then it will work. 
But I don't see Cena coming out to only the instrumental it sounds generic.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

HHHbkDX said:


> HEre's another one that would sound AWESOME if he turned heel
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGgq9Hwr3aU&feature=related


Man, this one would be epic. Sounds great if Cena ever turns heel (which I sure hope he does even if it means sacrificing the huge profits he is currently bringing in for Vince).


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Better than his current song by a lot. I liked it, and I hate rap.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

I like the beat, also he turns heel, he should use this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIQWHybms_0&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was actually quite scared when I clicked the link...and yes, it is terrible.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> I was actually quite scared when I clicked the link...and yes, it is terrible.


Not really, there are MUCH worse WWE Themes, this could pass for a theme very well.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

he made this song for legendary---- end of speculation.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Ugh, that was bad.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

That's just bad.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I got about 10 seconds in and turned it off, awful. Hell I'd even take his current theme over this, and that's pretty bad in itself.


----------



## Morbo (Mar 30, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> Goodness I hope not. It wouldn't even make sense anyway; he's preaching hustle loyalty and respect in it.


Maybe he is preaching about his loyalty and respect for Nexus. I dunno if he should turn heel, if he does turn Heel then Raw will have about 5 main event heels in Cena, Sheamus, Punk, Barrett and Miz but only 1 main event Face, I guess they could do some trades with Smackdown but I don't think he is going to turn heel.


----------



## leeza (Mar 13, 2010)

Mr.English said:


> I like the beat, also he turns heel, he should use this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIQWHybms_0&NR=1&feature=fvwp


Great shout! Either this or Basic Thuganomics again.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

The description says that its a part of his new 'My Experience' DVD

Menu music maybe?

I HIGHLY doubt Cena's anywhere near a new theme


----------



## K Double (Mar 16, 2010)

I do not like


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Needs to be his heel theme.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

HHHbkDX said:


> HEre's another one that would sound AWESOME if he turned heel
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGgq9Hwr3aU&feature=related


That's just... awesome.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I like Cena but that is pretty bad. In the bad way.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Every Cena song has been garbage this one being no exception.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Any theme change for Cena would be good, he really needs another theme.


----------



## Chain Gang (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't like the song.


----------



## Get The Panda Out! (Mar 14, 2010)

Cena's heel them should be the Nexus theme. And he should adorn the yellow and black.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

good song I have been listening to it most of day.

He sounds like eminem the way he raps :agree:


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Way to make my ears bleed, Cena.

It could be pretty cool for some boring generic heel music though.


----------



## health4rall (Oct 29, 2010)

thank you very much 
this poste winderful


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Tune deffo has a "heel" sound to it, I'll believe it all tho when I hear it as his entrance music after survivor series.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

no it shouldn't be his heel theme. fuck that idea. his heel theme should be BADASS, and should just be reek of awesome. when you hear the NWO music, you think "shit, hear come some badass MFers." this song comes on, all i think is "Fred Dursts cousin got a hold of his recording studio again." 

its just awful. its awful if he was face, awful if he was heel, its just bad. and hopefully i don't have to hear it again.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

kwesirko5691 said:


> Thats gonna b his theme when he turns heel.


A heel going out to a song called Hustle, *Loyalty, Respect*?


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> wow that would be fucking brilliant.
> 
> but the song he has now would work for him. its such a song that now kids will be singing along with and i think that seeing cena walk down the ramp with no one singing along to his rap would be pretty important for him as a heel.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

That was terrible much worse than his earlier stuff


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

bboy said:


> He sounds like eminem the way he raps :agree:


fpalm


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

This is so bad my ears started to bleed


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Honestly? I sort of like it. The beat anyway. And I much prefer it to that terrible techno My Time Is Now a lot of you are gushing over.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The beat is alright, it just sounds like a heel Cena theme thing is his voice is so raspy it's distracting, the lyrics aren't bad though, for Cena standards. I think even if Cena turns heel they wouldn't change his music.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mr.English said:


> I like the beat, also he turns heel, he should use this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIQWHybms_0&NR=1&feature=fvwp


That soung is even worse then the one in the op. :lmao I BES RAINING FIRE DOWN ON YO LIKE APACHE HELOCOPTERS!!1! That isn't catchy... at all.

I never bothered to pay attention before, but Cena really isn't that good with lyrics.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Heel.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

He's done some bad songs but that is just a pile of wank!

Kinda like a few of Cenas songs though


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> That soung is even worse then the one in the op. :lmao I BES RAINING FIRE DOWN ON YO LIKE APACHE HELOCOPTERS!!1! That isn't catchy... at all.
> 
> *I never bothered to pay attention before, but Cena really isn't that good with lyrics.*


It doesn't help when his partner Trademarc destroys Cena's verses with insane lyrics and a way better flow.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

I like. For those that dont, i think it will grow


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Didn't Cena's CD pretty much bomb?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Heel.


Now THAT....that could work.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Horrible


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

All these posts of theme songs are making me really want Cena to turn heel. It'd be huge, the reactions of the kids would be priceless.


----------



## Gambit Joe (Sep 20, 2010)

Wonderwall123 said:


> A heel going out to a song called Hustle, *Loyalty, Respect*?


more than possible

alot of wwe heel gimmicks when put as black and white as you put it, sound off

a straight edge man who doesnt drink or do drugs for example

if cena was to twist it that the wwe universe should be showing him loyalty even though he does bad things because they should respect him ... this would work for a heel turn

love the karl pilkington avatar btw = legend


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I think it's alright for what it is, tbh.


----------



## Ms Freak of Nature (Sep 25, 2010)

*I will ONLY mark if he comes out to this*


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

The bass kinda sounds like a generic version of THE ROCK'S HOLLYWOOD THEME!

LAWLZ


----------



## Ms Freak of Nature (Sep 25, 2010)

Wonderwall123 said:


> A heel going out to a song called Hustle, *Loyalty, Respect*?


*Hustle*, *Loyality*, *Respect* could go many ways.

*Hustle* your way to the top no matter if you have to knock a few people down. Stay *loyal* to your game. *Respect* yourself and demand others to respect you as well.

HLR is a term a lot of gangs us in many different ways.!


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Just go back to Thuganomics 101 Word Life theme song please.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

Awful


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd mark hardcore for Basic Thuganomics.

More than I've ever marked for Cena before.


----------



## kamakazee (Nov 22, 2008)

> I believe he said _"Hustle, Loyalty, Respect... a legend, that never gave up. It's coming in the air, this moment happens once in a lifetime."_


He say ..... Respect a legend and never kill it


----------



## kamakazee (Nov 22, 2008)

> I never bothered to pay attention before, but Cena really isn't that good with lyrics.


Dont tell cena. He will brush your mouth like Colgate

the only really good song he has is right now


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Sounds good to me.


Yeah, you'll put on your mp3 player.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

SummerLove said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuWkgNzyU9o
> 
> good lord that is awful...please john just stick to wrestling.


Is it me or do MVP's and R-Truth's themes sound similar to this?


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

fucking horrid.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I actually thought it was decent.


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph (Mar 18, 2010)

I think its a good heel theme


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

The song really sucks I need some Purell to rub on my brain after hearing it.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Pretty Meh, don't want it as a heel theme though, I'd rather see him use Word Life. Not like thats ever going to happen


----------



## GI_Josh (May 11, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Zukn (Nov 3, 2009)

This sucks liquified donkey ass.
You want agressive heel rap/metal crossover music rip RATM like DX did


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Meh, better than "My Time Is Now" After so long, and after so many times it gets boring. "/
Definitely would make for a refreshing change if he does use it as a heel theme.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This is his heel track


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh Dear. That was quite awful.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

bboy said:


> good song I have been listening to it most of day.
> 
> He sounds like eminem the way he raps :agree:


Pfft, the day Cena = Eminem is the same day this happens


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure alot of ppl on this forum hate rap. So all the i hate it, its terrible, it sucks i kinda dont care about lol. Its decent. He's not the greatest rapper alive so it wasnt gonna be a masterpiece.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Pfft, the day Cena = Eminem is the same day this happens


Pigs fly every Monday night. It's called Husky Harris doing his finisher.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Its already been stated this isnt a wrestling theme but just a song he has done


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Its better than Wacka Flocka Flame...so there's that.


----------



## amar1212 (Oct 31, 2010)

i dont know whats all the hate about..that song is actually dope. no joke. a little less music and then i think it'll be good but prolly doesnt suit cena.


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I am actually a fan of Rap/Hip-Hop music and I like this song.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Has this even been confirmed as a future theme for Cena?


----------



## Maxus (Nov 2, 2010)

Heel turn on his own is my impression with the new music. Hmmmm


----------

